# This thread should proveto be a lot of FUN!



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I am going to start this off and hope people will follow - having grown up in the US, I now live in UK so being on here I am finding it quite amusing! ok here goes

Mail - Post
Cookie - Biscuit
Fries- chips
Crossing guard - lollipop lady!!!
Elevator - lift
Cilantro - Coriander
Zucchini - Courgette
Sidewalk - pavement
Crosswalk - zebra crossing?


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

Cigarette - ***
Guy - Bloke
Pharmacy - Chemist
**** - Bloody
**** - Sod
**** - Shag
Arugula - Rockett

How did I learn how to swear in Brittish?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hire-Rent
Jumper-Sweater
Singlet-Tshirt

etc....


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Carry out = Take Away (I'd have some minus food, please...)
Exit = Way Out (How far? Way far...)


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

The English-to-American Dictionarywow I bet thats fun. beatiful scenery I love the accent on the womens.
sorry edited i like birds = women
on the blower = telephone
"Bob's your uncle" = "there you have it."
Afters = dessert

digestive= biscuit that you dip into tea
nosh = food
rocket to a British chef will be the green herb arugula to an American one.
tipple n. A "tipple" is a demure, civillised drink, usually of sherry, Martini or some other light spirit measure. Just the one. You grandmother might acquiesce to a tipple before dinner.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

"Carry out = Take Away (I'd have some minus food, please...)"

Huh, in Canada its usually Take Out. Just us, always looking for middle ground!

--Al


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Raz - you are doing cockney rhyming slang - I am just talking about cultural americanisms to English - I do not understand the cockney!! plates of meat - apparently means Feet!!


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

my favorite in UK - can I use your bathroom - 'why are you going to take a bath?'


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Ride - lay (Irish vs American)
fanny - fanny (USA vs England)
roast - braise (uh oh what languages)
Fahrt means "journey" in German
French people like pain, but theirs is made of grain, baked


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Is that for real - so if you want a ride they ask if you want a lay?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

We say aubergine - others say eggplant.
We say 'use the grill' - others say broil.
We say scones - others say biscuits (even if they aren't QUITE the same)
In Scotland we say Ah pricots, the English (and others) say Ay pricots.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

We say
"wife beaters" or tank undershirts
Brits call them "vests"


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

:lol: Just try asking an Irish person if they want a ride.:crazy:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

American truck = lorry
American baby buggy (or stoller) = pram
American "bath"room = loo or WC
American subway = tube or underground
I have to laugh when I hear (or use) the term "peckish" (meaning a bit hungry). Won't go there for a U.S. equivalent!


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

pants in us= underwear in UK (pants are called trousers)

napkins= feminine napkin in UK or diapers (napkins are serviettes)


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

cell - mobile
freeway-motorway
gas station - garage
gas - petrol


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

We use the word napkins when talking about table napkins... but use the word nappies for diapers. Serviettes is used for the cheap, paper napkins used in some chain-store type eating places.

Pram is the word for a larger baby carrier - from the word perambulator... we use buggy for the fold up type of what we used to call push-chairs.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I always thought "Bob's your uncle" was a Canadian term.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

No, it's definitely British in origin. The version I am familiar with is that Lord Salisbury was the 'Bob' or Robert in the saying!

Bob's your uncle


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

;meaning most nzers, we have a lot of the same euphemisims but also different ones as well.

for ease of reading the nz stuff is on the left side american in the middle and british if needed is followed by asterix

rubbish - trash
truck * lorry
motorway- freeway*highway
dairy(local store that you buy milk from) *dairy (where cows hang out)
takeaways -takeout
fish and chip shop * chippie
chippie (builder) *chippie =fish and chip shop 
lollies - candies*sweets
flatmates -roommates*flatshare
flat (a form of house) - appartment *house
asian, (we refer to east asian generally) *asian (refer to south asian generally)
sheep shaggers (freindly poke at australians)*sheep shaggers freindly poke at welshman):crazy::crazy:

backpack *rucksack
tramping -hiking
bush - forrest
rubber- eraser
snarlers -sausages
barbie - bbq
grill- broil


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

In the UK, a 'chippie' can be a chip shop or a joiner/carpenter!
We use motorway, not highway.
Asians are usually Indians or Pakistanis#
Chinese seems to cover Malays, chinese, HKC, and all points in-between!
Seaside or beach - I think lots of Americans refer to it as the shore?


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for that Ishbel 
we call it the beach here too


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

food terms I do not know the UK speak for - cheese whiz, cool whip, whipped butter, crackerjacks - I am not even sure if we can get them commercially here


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Cheese Whiz used to be available at some of the supermarket chains, eg Tesco - but seems to have been dropped in favour of less additive-laden stuff!

An American friend of mine who lived in the UK for a number of years told me that she had never seen cool whip or an equivalent here.

Whipped butter? Do you mean that 'ready to spread from the fridge' stuff? Yes, it's widely available in every supermarket!

Don't know what crackerjacks are.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Crackerjacks are caramel corn.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

The correct term is "Crackerjack".

doc


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry for the typing error - 'crackerjack!' also by whipped butter I mean the kind you get on pancakes at Denny's etc.


----------



## drac (Aug 27, 2007)

Torch = flashlight

Jim


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've seldom eaten pancakes when I've visited the USA - so I can't tell whether you and I are speaking about a similar product!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

We say 'handbag' - USA says purse (I think)


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey boot. That's trunk.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

as a kid we always called them crackjacks. but we were kids. theres no good prizes in there anymore either. (


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Fanny (ahem-too polite to name it) vs Fanny (bottom)
Butt (end of cigarette) vs Butt (bottom)
Bum (bottom) vs Bum (derelict person)...I'll get off this theme now 
Soft drink vs Soda
Chips vs Fries
Crisps vs Frito Lay
Shopping centre vs Mall
World Champion vs US world champion (e.g. baseball - oh ohh shouldn't have said that :suprise
Pronunciation difference this one - "fill-et" vs "fillay"
Root (bottom bits of a plant) vs Root (as in cheering for a team)
Capsicum vs Bell Pepper
Jam vs Jelly

that's all that springs to mind...for the moment


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

tomato sauce vs ketchup 
mayonaise vs mayo 
kumara vs sweet potato
chocolate leather or chocolate plastique vs candy clay
toffee apples vs candied apples


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think this was mentioned yet:

Sneakers (US) = Plimsoles (UK) = Running shoes (CAD)

also:

sleeveless undershirts <wife beaters> are called <Bruce Willis> in France (iconic from the movie Die Hard).

Luc H


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

...but isn't kumara actually different from sweet potato?

Chocolate leather - sounds like something worn at kinky parties :lips:

Couch vs sofa
4 wheel drive vs SUV ( think they mean the same thing...)
Bus vs Coach
Dunny (australian) vs Washroom
Get out of my shop you idiot I've got your money you've got your purchase Vs Have a Great Day:lol:
Garage vs car dealership
Windcheater vs Sweater
Spa vs jaccuzi
Can vs Tin (tinned tomatoes etc)
Stripper vs Exotic dancer
Pub vs Bar
14th Jan 2007 vs 01/14/2007
Herbs vs Erbs - what's an Erb - I googled it and couldn't find it 

Caravan Vs Trailer

....the list goes on, but I better get some work done!

DC


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Just visited the US for the first time this year and noticed a lot of differences. I am from Australia and most of our language is tied up with the British so we use most of the same words.

When I was in McDonalds for breakfast in New York I found it unusual that what we would call scones over here is called biscuits over there. In Australia biscuits are what those in the US would call cookies.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Go to the Indian grocer. Mayonnaise is called salad cream.  Does anyone really use that stuff straight up on their salad?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Heinz (and other manufacturers) sell 'Salad Cream' in the UK. It is a vile concoction with lots and lots of vinegar in the recipe!

What about WE say 'pavement' you say 'sidewalk'.

We call the first floor of a block the ground floor - the first floor is actually up one flight of stairs...!


----------



## ccfly (Sep 20, 2007)

US v UK and IRE
awesome= not bad actually
candy= sweets
candy bar= chocolate bar (usually by brand)


I will clear this up
fanny= ladies bits (down there)

while on a theme
rack = something you have on the roof of your car or hang coats on....


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

diapers are nappies (or Pampers) LOL all else fails, use name brands...
car hood- bonnet
car trunk- boot

and what you call the large piece of upholstered furniture you sit on in your main room--- a sofa? couch? chesterfield? davenport? futon? 
depends on where you are from.... LOL


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I heard "fu*kwit" for the first time in the UK this summer. I should use that more often.


----------



## purecream (Apr 23, 2007)

Harpua, I think that is an aussie word! In the same vernacular as 'bloody'!

I have been waiting for all the aussies to jump on the wagon and the side has been very quiet. Is that cos we use 'strine'? Even the kiwis use a different language to us! L&P, chocolate fush, fush'n'chups - *ducks for cover now!*

Sanga = sandwich
Barbie = bbq
Snag = sausage
sheila/bird = woman
mate = term of endearment or reference to a person
eg Good to see ya mate! 
or: Maaaaaaaate! = Hello, haven't seen you for ages, **** you look good!
Kettle = jug (electric for boiling water)

Just a few off the top of the noggin = head


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

hehe PC don't get me started on strine sayings- there's too many, here's just a few....

"G'day maaate- 'ow are ya, ya ugly f**k?!?" - greeting for a best friend -generally men's talk

"Mate" can also be used in the negative - "I bloody hate you, mate"

"She'll be right" - "everything will be fine...I think...maybe...oh heck I'm unqualified but I'll offer my opinion anyway"

"You orright?" - How are you
"Owya goin'?" - How are you

"Fair dinkum!" - Oh really is that true?

"Bondi sanga" = Bondi sausage - relates to an incident where raw sewerage got flushed into the water at Bondi beach....ewwwww. I leave thte rest to your imagination

"Avagoodweegend" - I hope you have a good weekend


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Heh, heh....I love being an Aussie.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, if we're talking lesser known 'English' languages (pace Aussies amongst us!) - what about Lallans, the 'other' Scots language?

I've goat a millyun!


----------



## ccfly (Sep 20, 2007)

do share Ishbel. i find the scots ones so funny. 
here is some particular to ireland

UK/ US v IRE

naughty= bold
cupboard= press
airing cupboard= hotpress
a fun time= great craic


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

How about Mae West?

"When I'm good, I'm Bad!
And when I'm Bad, I'm even Better"

Aust "Hoy Hoy" US "Hey Man, Waz Happening?"
Aust "Lizards" US "Crocodiles"
Aust "Bugs" US "Shrimp"
Aust "Barbie" US "Grill, or BBQ"
UK "Pretty Poly" US "Money"

doc


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

no no no ya tart:beer::bounce::crazy:  we dont say fush and chups , its just that we speak better than you lot and you dont hear us correctly , so when we say fish and chips all you hear is the us bits 


tart in NZ and Aus is a term for a cheeky witch, in american its a pie and in uk its a dodgy woman and a pie:lol::lol:

and we say snarlers Auz say snags, brits say sausages


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

In the UK we are in Autumn (Fall!!) although today it felt like Summer (summer - for those of you from OZ and other JUST English speaking countries!) - Just kidding guys!! I am an arab/Indian brought up in LA - I hardly have room to talk - although I do speak spanish!!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

So many of the Lallans (and Doric, the 'other' Scots language specific to the north east of our country).... are similar or the same as Irish. We have press, we have hot press and we also have the 'craic'. More of a convivial exchange rather than a 'fun time'!

What about ashet? A serving/cooking dish, from the French (don't forget, my country had strong ties to France... think Mary of Guise and Mary Queen of Scots) 'assiette'.

We have gigot chops - pronounced jiggot here, rather than the French jeego...


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

eggplant=brinjal=aubergine... or at least varieties of the same sort of plant.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

"710" is a part of a car engine. Anybody know about that?


----------



## ccfly (Sep 20, 2007)

UK IRL v US

gas= something you cook with (or heat your home)

so 
diesel and petrol = gas

US v UK IRL

ho!= garden tool...

I had some v confused friends when Wyclef sang "2 just cos she dances go go don make her a ho no"... one asked whats a hono...

i watched Jerry Springer so i could translate!!:talk:


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Jerry Springer is on the cutting edge of perv


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

LOl LOL oh that one made me laugh....
In many american songs (especially rap music) they often say "hoe" or "ho" - but I have actually hear a few now say "whore" - meaning an unscrupulous woman.

I noticed we never gave a good explantion of crackjacks for those unfamiliar with it... it is a snack food- carmel coated popcorn and peanuts, and it used to come in a rectangular, red and white striped, cardboard box. And inside somewhere would be a little toy of some sort - a ring or top or ect... kind of like english Christmas crackers.... Crackerjacks are often mentioned in old movies, they are sort of an american tradition... at least up through my generation. Many kids now a days might not have ever had them.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

US--UK
phone me in the morning--ring me up in the morning
stop by in the morning---knock me up in the morning
Gelatin(Jello)---Jelly
Evaporated Milk--Shaky Milk

and Crackerjack, now has lousy prizes and almost no peanuts!!Whaaa


----------

